# TiVo BlueRay Add on Player



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would love to see TiVo release a USB add-on Blueray player. In the spirit of the HDDVD player the XBox offered some time back.

Something that would use the same remote and the same trick play look and feel.

Put a DVD in the player and the movie shows up in your My Shows listing!

I would pay for that add-on.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

+1

I've been asking for this since the S3 units were released.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Does USB have the bandwidth necessary for the bitrate of Blurays?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Most external Blue-ray players are standard USB.

TiVo also has the eSATA port available - if they wanted to go in that direction.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The max data rate for BD is 54Mbps, USB 2.0 can do about 200Mbps in the real world. So there is plenty of bandwidth there.


----------



## ubstudent7 (Feb 4, 2014)

+1

Great idea!


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

+1

They could even do like they did with the expander and just pick an off the shelf consumer model, something already easily found at Best Buy or Newegg, and just add the appropriate drivers to the TiVo. Even better would be the ability to rip the disk to the internal storage (presumably copy protected) Either way, the ability to access it via tablet/stream or from a Mini would be killer too. (Whole home BRD Player )


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

richbrew said:


> +1
> 
> They could even do like they did with the expander and just pick an off the shelf consumer model, something already easily found at Best Buy or Newegg, and just add the appropriate drivers to the TiVo.


It would require more then just drivers. It would require a BD "player" app on the TiVo. BDs use Java for menus as well as a few other special things for BD-Live. It would also need to have an MVC decoder and HDMI 1.4 to support 3D, which I'm not sure the Roamio has. Although personally I'd be OK with no 3D and the rest could be done in software.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is not going to be a BD player add on. Even the newer media players don't do that any more.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It would require more then just drivers. It would require a BD "player" app on the TiVo. BDs use Java for menus as well as a few other special things for BD-Live. It would also need to have an MVC decoder and HDMI 1.4 to support 3D, which I'm not sure the Roamio has. Although personally I'd be OK with no 3D and the rest could be done in software.


it would also require Cinavia support. As well as the keys needed for BD playback.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> It would require more then just drivers. It would require a BD "player" app on the TiVo. BDs use Java for menus as well as a few other special things for BD-Live. It would also need to have an MVC decoder and HDMI 1.4 to support 3D, which I'm not sure the Roamio has. Although personally I'd be OK with no 3D and the rest could be done in software.


What would be perfect is if they treated it like a remote TiVo or fileshare - simply a folder on "My Shows" set aside for the DVD. If you place a DVD in the drive, you can open that folder and the movie is ready to select. It would be really slick if it also separated the movie from all the "features" garbage.

I have often thought that this is something the community could do. Using a combination of PyTiVo, the DVD plugin, and AnyDVD. It would end up copying the movie to the TiVo vs. streaming, but would be pretty cool.

Just put together a very simple, small, headless LAN connected "computer" with a Blu-Ray drive running Linix / PyTiVo and create a virtual directory and it "should" work.

Problem is, with physical media loosing ground - would it be worth the effort...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe there is a DVD plug-in for pyTiVo that does that.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I believe there is a DVD plug-in for pyTiVo that does that.


That is what I was talking about. I haven't tried the plugin, but I didn't think it was designed to read directly from the dvd disk - maybe I am wrong...

But yes, I believe all the tools are in place - just needs a little effort to tie it all together.

I thought about giving it a try - maybe if I have a little time I will play with the DVD plugin to see how it actually works.


----------

